# Sürüsüne bereket



## rupertbrooke

I have come across these words several times but have no idea how to use them. The meaning, according to tureng,  seems to vary from 'several' to 'like hell'. These have two quite separate meanings in English. Can specialists give me some sentences, illustrating their meaning?


----------



## adelan

I prefer "like hell" for the translation since "several" has the meaning of "some" but in this idiom, the corresponding adjective should be exaggerated namely;

Problemin var mı? - Do you have problems?
Sürüsüne bereket! - Like hell!


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, adelan, for clarifying the maening. I suppose that the English 'and how!' is also similar in meaning.


----------



## TekYelken

Hi,

In context it usually means "big time!" in the negative.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, Tek! It would be helpful to see several examples of the idiom in action.adelan's example is the sort of pertinent example that I find useful.


----------



## TekYelken

Hi agian, rupert!

First of all you must understand that "sürüsüne bereket" is not very commonly used. I, myself, never use it. It's more like a slang way of speaking really. But I will try to give you a few examples;

1. Karşıdaki parkta tinerci var mıdır? ---> Would there be any junkies in that park across the road?

Sürüsüne bereket! 

2. Bütün dertler de seni buluyor, arkadaş. ---> All troubles seem to find you, mate. 

Sorma, sürüsüne bereket!

Please notice the negative nature of these cases. It's never used in a positive way. For instance;

3. Pek çok yeteneğin var. ---> You have many talents.

...................

I hope this helps,


----------



## rupertbrooke

These examples are so helpful, Tek! I'm also grateful to you for pointing out its usage in the category of a slang expression. I have been confused by some replies I've had from friends who have given me these examples:-
1-"sürüsüne bereket" means "Thanks god, it is a lot" It has a positive nuance.    2- We also say "Zebil (?) gibi" or "cehennem gibi" in Turkish for such situations. However, these ones may have uses in both positive or negative sense.  It has nothing to do with the words "sürü" or "bereket". 
Can you comment on what seems to be a different usage? Thanks as ever.


----------



## TekYelken

Now, the replies you got are correct if we are going to consider the literal meaning of "sürüsüne bereket" which is "fertility to the (or his/her) herd". Suppose a friend of yours lives in the country and owns a herd of sheep. Then one day he brings you milk while you are not at home. Then you come home and your wife tells you about the milk, then you might say;

--- Sürüsüne bereket! (You are simply saying "may his number of sheep multiply!) 

This, then, will have been used in a positive way. But as you can see, such things are not very common and nowadays "sürüsüne bereket" is used purely as irony. 

By the way, the word "zebil" comes from "sebil" which means a public fountain (built as charity), and "zebil gibi" means abundance like water from a fountain.

I hope this is clear enough.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks so much for all your help, Tek. I am now confident that I could, should I so want to, use this idiom. I appreciate all your expertise on my behalf.


----------

